# Metallica Fanboy Vs. Cyberghost



## Ta1ls (Mar 14, 2016)

> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Metallica Fanboy's active squad*

 *Super Macho Man* the male Machop <No Guard> @ Black Glasses
 *Earth Dragon* the male Shelgon <Rock Head> @ Life Orb
 *Legal Alien* the male Elgyem <Synchronize> @ Twisted Spoon
 *Misslead* the female Grimer <Stench> @ Lucky Egg
 *Athena Cykes* the female Ralts <Trace> @ Moon Stone
 *Juniper Woods* the female Flabébé (Yellow Flower) <Flower Veil> @ Miracle Seed
 *No Leaf Clover* the female budew<Natural Cure> @ Big Root
 *Glorisus* the male Piplup <Defiant> @ Custap Berry
 *Country Eater* the female Phanpy <Pickup> @ Yache Berry
 *Taillte* the female Pichu <Static> @ Soothe Bell


*Cyberghost's Active Squad*

 *Ra* the male Fletchling <Big Pecks>
 *Centaurion* the genderless Staryu <Natural Cure>
 *Yakuza* the female Froakie <Torrent> 
 *Undertaker* the female drilbur <Sand Rush>
 *Snuggle Bunny* the female ferroseed <Iron Barbs>
 *Argos* the female Growlithe <Flash Fire>

*Command Order:*
-Cyberghost sends out.
-Metallica Fanboy commands.
-Cyberghost commands.

Let it be known that I fudged up the first time...


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 14, 2016)

Aight lets let's start off with argos. *insert cheesy fire related pun*


----------



## M&F (Mar 16, 2016)

Hah, I can't believe I've been neglecting to evolve Glorisus for this long. Ah, well, he's not the one I'll be using for this anyway. Go, *Country Eater*.

Let's start this off simple. Give me a *Rain Dance* to curb those Fire-type moves, then a *Bulldoze* so we can take the Speed lead. Then, wrap it up with *Play Rough*.

*Rain Dance ~ Bulldoze ~ Play Rough*


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 16, 2016)

Country eater huh. Scary. Too bad I'm not a country. Start off with fire spin to trap him in place. Then use sunny day, end with a magnificent fire blast.

*Fire Spin ~ Sunny Day ~ Fire Blast*


----------



## Ta1ls (Mar 19, 2016)

As the trainers walk onto the field, which to admit has seen better days, they hear the roar of the crowd... from the holodrome next door. The few attendees of today's match watch in anticipation of the upcoming match. As the ref blows the whistle the trainers throw out their Pokemon.

*Argos*





the female Growlithe <Flash Fire>
*Hp*:100%        *Energy*:100%
Condition: Normal
Status: Healthy




*Country Eater*





the female Phanpy <Pickup> @ Yache Berry
*Hp*:100% *Energy*:100%
Condition: Normal
Status: Healthy

As soon as her feet touched the floor, Argos began to spit out a spew of flames that encircled the poor elephant on the other side. Unphased, by the dancing flames, Country Eater began to spin around and dance as if she were summoning something. But stopped suddenly realizing she didn't even know what she was doing. She looked back at her trainer with a scowl. _Stupid Elephant_ Argos thought as she began her own little dance, summoning a very, very bright sun. The rainbow was just an before hand effect so you'd stare at the sun... Taking this as her chance, and angry her own trainer made her waste time, Country begins stomping on the ground beneath her causing enough energy dispersion to not only hit Argos across the field but even enough to cause the flames around her to finally die down. And as the poor growlithe across the field try to get up she was hit with yet another blast. But not from the earth or any unnatural energy but from the blows landed by the phanpy's little fists and giant trunk. _She's trying to... play? I think?_ she thought as she escaped from under the little blue elephant and got a safe enough distance away on her injured leg as possible and attempted to blast Country with another spew of flames but this in the shape of the kanji _dai_. But missed. Terribly. So so so so so so so so so badly. It wasn't even close. Like, if it was a human, it would have to blind, deaf, and stupid AND be holding a gun with a crooked barrel AND be sitting 500 feet away from the target. I'm getting a little off topic here...


*Argos*





the female Growlithe <Flash Fire>
*Hp*:83%        *Energy*:88%
Condition:Limping(Spd ↓1)
Status: Healthy




*Country Eater*





the female Phanpy <Pickup> @ Yache Berry
*Hp*:97% *Energy*:91%
Condition: Normal
Status: Healthy​
Calculations:
Damage:
-Rain Dance: Nope
-Bulldoze: ((60/10)*1.25)*1.5=11%
-Play Rough: ((90/10)*.67)=6%
-Fire Spin: ((35/10)*1.25)=2+(3.5*.5)=3%
-Sunny Day: None
-Fire Blast: Missed

Energy:
-Rain Dance: Uh... No
-Bulldoze: (60/20)+1-1=3%
-Play Rough:(90/20)=5%
-Fire Spin:(35/20)-1=1%
-Sunny Day: 5%
-Fire Blast: ((110+20)/20)-1=6%

Notes:
-Fire Spin (85 Acc) hits with 1 scoring a critical hit and was halved due to the rain.
-Play Rough (90 Acc) hits with 17 but couldn't lower attack
-Fire Blast (85 Acc) misses wit 93 -Argos' speed was reduced one stage.
-Sunny day is in effect 7 more actions.

Cyberghost commands first
Followed by Metallica Fanboy


----------



## M&F (Mar 19, 2016)

I'll get back to you with actual feedback as soon as possible, but just so we can quickly iron out the mechanics errors:

Growlithe is faster than Phanpy, so, in the first action, Fire Spin should've been unaffected by the rain, as the rain hadn't started until Phanpy's move.
In ASB, Rain Dance lowers the base power of Fire-type moves to 2/3, not half.
In any case, Phanpy can't actually learn Rain Dance.
The math for Fire Spin's energy cost is noted as "(35/20)-1= 3%", which is incorrect (35:20 = 1.75; 1.75 - 1 = 0.75 ≈ 1%). Fire Spin costs 1% extra as a result of having an additional effect, so the adequate energy cost calculation for it would be as such: (35:20) + 1 - 1 = 1.75% ≈ 2%.
The super-effectiveness damage multiplier is x1.5, not x1.25. Bulldoze should be doing 11% damage here.
Fire Blast should be costing 6% energy. The math there appears to be correct until the conclusion; it seems you may have accidentally applied the same-type bonus as an increase rather than a decrease.


----------



## Ta1ls (Mar 19, 2016)

Jesus christ... last time i do that late at night...


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 20, 2016)

...anyway, bad reffing aside... Argos, show the true magnificence of fire types with two fire blasts, back to back like drake. Finish off with a will-o-wisp to burn the dumbo. 
Hey metallica, question. Are you a bernie supporter? Cuz your about to be feeling the bern™
*Fire Blast ~ Fire Blast ~ Will-O-Wisp*


----------

